# Amazon Sword Leaf Curling....



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Amazon swords are MONSTER root feeders!! Dosing the water column may not be enough for these monsters! Stick a couple root tabs under it and stand back!!


----------



## The Yeti (Oct 1, 2015)

I am no expert by any means but I have had a lot of success growing amazon swords. Personally I found that all the ferts in the world provided wildly inconsistent compared to simply adding a diy co2. Dosing ferts is a lot of work that I don't have time to put in. Diy c02 and m y plants expode. Only fert I use now is fish waste lol


----------

